# PEDERSEN unique vintage steel truss frame bicycle - $2,500 (Hollywood)



## Pondo (Jul 9, 2021)

Found this on SoCal craigslist.  Cool bike.  I had no idea someone was reproducing these.  Looks like a really nicely built bike too:









						PEDERSEN unique vintage steel truss frame bicycle - bicycles - by...
					

This is a contemporary (2003) build of the classic Pedersen truss frame bicycle, revived by Jesper Sølling in Copenhagen where he's still building them. It's a remarkable design, then and now, for...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 9, 2021)

Wow! With a Rohloff hub!


----------



## Pondo (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah, this thing is actually set up very nicely.  It's probably a pretty good deal at $2500 to the right buyer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 9, 2021)

Shouldn’t last long.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 16, 2021)

This one is on Ebay now, $2500 obo.  I hope someone here winds up with it, it's such a cool bike.  Just a bit out of my financial flexibilty.  😁









						PEDERSEN truss frame contemporary build classic vintage steel bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PEDERSEN truss frame contemporary build classic vintage steel bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Huguenot (Jul 16, 2021)

I have built several of these frames myself and ride one regularly, they are actually quite comfortable once you get used to the seat. Riding position is very upright and visibility is great. There are at least 2 builders in Germany plus Solling in Denmark but the seller is quite correct -they are rare in the US. $2500 is very fair for that one, as it has really some nice bits on it in addition to the $1500 hub -it won't last long.
They are a ton of work to build as no standard frame building fixtures are of any use, you have to improvise.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 16, 2021)

Huguenot said:


> I have built several of these frames myself and ride one regularly, they are actually quite comfortable once you get used to the seat. Riding position is very upright and visibility is great. There are at least 2 builders in Germany plus Solling in Denmark but the seller is quite correct -they are rare in the US. $2500 is very fair for that one, as it has really some nice bits on it in addition to the $1500 hub -it won't last long.
> They are a ton of work to build as no standard frame building fixtures are of any use, you have to improvise.



That's very cool.  I intend to learn to braze frames at some point just to do some small projects on my bikes.  It must be a ton of work to build one of these frames.  Do you have any pics posted of your bikes?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2021)

looks like they knew nothing about proper cycling ergonomics back then. I think that is just plain goofy.


----------



## Huguenot (Jul 16, 2021)

Pondo said:


> That's very cool.  I intend to learn to braze frames at some point just to do some small projects on my bikes.  It must be a ton of work to build one of these frames.  Do you have any pics posted of your bikes?



I posted one in the vintage section a year or so ago. Yes, lots of work to build the first one but once have your fixturing figured out the next ones are somewhat easier. I have built quite a few more traditional frames and needed a challenge.


----------



## Huguenot (Jul 16, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> looks like they knew nothing about proper cycling ergonomics back then. I think that is just plain goofy.



They knew quite a bit about ergonomics back then (ca.1900). The reason this design eventually (WW1-ish) went out of production was they were far more expensive than diamond frame bikes. Seat position, c-c distances, wheelbase and stay lengths are all within cruiser type geometry. The main point of the design (other than the hammock saddle) is that all loads are "straight-line" (tension and compression) -no bending moment.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2021)

Huguenot said:


> They knew quite a bit about ergonomics back then (ca.1900). . Seat position, c-c distances, wheelbase and stay lengths are all within cruiser type geometry.




actually no they are not. the crank is too far forward when compared to the seat location,  and the bars are too high and too close to the rider


----------



## Pondo (Jul 16, 2021)

Huguenot said:


> I posted one in the vintage section a year or so ago. Yes, lots of work to build the first one but once have your fixturing figured out the next ones are somewhat easier. I have built quite a few more traditional frames and needed a challenge.
> 
> View attachment 1447170
> 
> ...



Wow, that is slick!  I really admire good fabrication skills and that is top notch.  Very nice indeed!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> actually no they are not. the crank is too far forward when compared to the seat location,  and the bars are too high and too close to the rider



I have a friend that owns one, just like this one and it has excellent ergonomics.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 16, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I have a friend that owns one, just like this one and it has excellent ergonomics.



Is that the one in the museum?  That thing is pretty cool!


----------



## Huguenot (Jul 16, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I have a friend that owns one, just like this one and it has excellent ergonomics.



They really have to be ridden to be appreciated. Admittedly upright, but I'm Dutch so that's my style anyway and you do get a really commanding view of the road on one of these things.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Definitely a love it or hate it design-let’s just say I’m not a fan. I would like that hub for my dream mountain bike build though! V/r Shawn


----------

